# Hopper - S212/Joey S264 Software Experiences/Bugs



## James Long

New firmware confirmed to be "in the wild" ... no notes yet, but if you have it and want to comment about it - you have the right thread.


----------



## P Smith

Not "in the wild" per se.

Only handful number (300+) is getting it from 129W tp21.

Not a range but precise list.

I would say - pure gamma testing, basing on a designator of the spools:Y3*T*D/Y4*T*D (T is "Testing" marker).


----------



## 356B

Got it on 1 of 2 Hoppers, no update on Joey, nothing new to me.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> Got it on 1 of 2 Hoppers, no update on Joey, nothing new to me.


That's strange - both spools addressing same h2k's s/n because only the server accepting/storing the files, not joye. 
Try to reboot clients.


----------



## bigdog9586

Why is there no place where it actually lists the updates and what they involve?


----------



## 356B

bigdog9586 said:


> Why is there no place where it actually lists the updates and what they involve?


 You mean officially from Dish? right...


----------



## rgranberry

hummmm...had 212 yesterday, back to 211 today.


----------



## P Smith

rgranberry said:


> hummmm...had 212 yesterday, back to 211 today.


Perhaps they pull your h2k S/N out of that S2.12 list.


----------



## James Long

bigdog9586 said:


> Why is there no place where it actually lists the updates and what they involve?


DISH posts some information about the updates on their site. When they do, we repost it with a link. Sometimes their release notes are sketchy and not detailed but they are what they are.


----------



## Priscilla

Got my new Dish Hopper (and one Joey) yesterday -- love it. But according to their tech chat person there is no way to disable the automatic shut off from lack of activity. I used to leave my old Dish receiver on all day to entertain my parrot. Tech woman says I need to set timers so something happens on the receiver or it will shut off. Seems like that will be a nuisance, recording things I don't want and erasing them. She says you need to change the channel or do something, anything, or it will sleep. Can't teach the parrot to change channels. 

All day today I was outside gardening and every time I came in Sunshine was furious, as she had no TV. Got to go to work tomorrow, so I guess I have to set timers. I've had her since 1988 and she has watched TV her whole life. 

Bummer.


----------



## RasputinAXP

...ok, NOW I've heard it all.


----------



## P Smith

Give her cheap IR remote what has dish codes, when TV will go off, she will find a way to turn it on .


----------



## broeddog

You can disable that feature by going to Settings/Diagnostics/updates and toggle the directional arrow to the left, then the up cursor once until the green light is visible in the disable box, move cursor to the right and hit the select bottom to save the setting. Your receiver will stay on until you turn it off in the evening.


----------



## broeddog

Sorry meant to say button.


----------



## James Long

Priscilla said:


> Got my new Dish Hopper (and one Joey) yesterday -- love it. But according to their tech chat person there is no way to disable the automatic shut off from lack of activity.


Go to SETTINGS - DIAGNOSTICS - UPDATE and disable the inactivity standby.

You will have to turn on the Hopper or Joey once a day, but it will stay on until 1am or until you turn it off with inactivity disabled.


----------



## mdavej

Polly wanna Hopper.


----------



## Priscilla

Thanks everyone! Woman from Dish on the tech chat line said it was not possible! I can't wait to get home to fix it. 

Having a parrot is a wonderful experience but I don't recommend it. We've had her since she was a chick in 1988 -- she's potty trained and a delight but sooo much work to keep her happy, healthy, and entertained. They have an IQ like a three or four year old child and need something to do! She adores HGTV -- especially the pounding and hammering. She has a lifestyle better than 99% of other pet birds and is not caged -- most of them have terrible lives and multiple owners. She's my first and my last -- she is a medium sized parrot and should last to about 30 years old (about 2018.) 

I'll check back in after I play with my Hopper a bit more -- my installer (and the Hopper) say my broadband is hooked up, but it doesn't seem to work (he ran a cable from my router to the Joey.) I fear the problem is a not very fast broadband connection as I have Wild Blue's lowest speed subscription. It would be grand to be able to download movies -- or even use the apps. But I can live without it. The parrot was the important thing!


----------



## coolman302003

Release Notes: https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1178


----------



## P Smith

As usual ... short:


coolman302003 said:


> Release Notes: https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1178
> 
> Hopper version S2.12
> [Auto Hop fixes, clock/timer fixes, Sling DRA fixes, RSN DVR record fix, On Demand 1/4 screen fix, Misc.]
> Joey version S2.64
> [Auto Hop fixes, clock/timer fixes, RSN DVR record fix, On Demand 1/4 screen fix, Misc.]


----------



## hasbeen29650

S212 seems to have solved the problems I was having with remotely viewing the timers and schedules on my Hopper boxes. At least it fixed them with the iPad app. I have not checked it out with Dish Online.


----------



## renpar61

hasbeen29650 said:


> S212 seems to have solved the problems I was having with remotely viewing the timers and schedules on my Hopper boxes. At least it fixed them with the iPad app. I have not checked it out with Dish Online.


iOS Apps now work, timers, schedule, rentals still no go on Dishonline, which in my view is very poor anyway, besides the pretty interface.
It seems like they prioritized the online viewing, more than controlling your DVR remotely. I am still able to access dish.sling.com which mirrors the iOS App and works well.


----------



## P Smith

Last midnight [PDT] S2.12/S2.64 become national.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Last midnight [PDT] S2.12/S2.64 become national.


Yep...my second Hopper got it last night. Nothing to shout about though...:sure:


----------



## bigdog9586

Got the 2.12 hopper update and now my timers are all screwed up. I noticed a Half hour show Lawman that I record each day was recording for 5 hours. Got it to stop and tried deleting it only to have it delete the other 9 lawmans I had recorded. Further checking shows all my timers for the next 8 days except for prime all show no info avail. even though my guide works plus the timers that are listed after the weeks schedule all are right. Every timer that says no info available all have at least double and some many hours to record even though 99% of them are for an hour. Any ideas on fixing this?


----------



## P Smith

Cold reboot could help.

My technical observation: the h2k's CPU [BCM7420] is producing so much heat ! The small heat-sink is not adequate for the job, need to create constant airflow, but the small fan is not rotating !!!
They make worst design what I've seen starting from 622 ...  It's amuse to me how they don't learning from own mistakes for many years. 
It would major reason for malfunctioning software (reboots, hangups, not run timers, etc) of h2k.

Measured - the temperature is 60C/140F with custom made heat-sink (4x bigger) with open cover during transition from idle to 2x HD programs..


----------



## bigdog9586

Whatever the problem was it was ok the following morning.


----------



## P Smith

bigdog9586 said:


> Whatever the problem was it was ok the following morning.


Because of nightly reboot. 
Same solution what I offered to you, but delayed to midnight (1am ?).


----------



## P Smith

Measured idling mode: 52C - still hot, 
too hot, I can't hold my finger on the heat-sink. :eek2:


----------



## P Smith

Measuring temps ... for now , just by the FW, what is reporting a drive's temperature, not a CPU's.

Get some Unicode wrong symbol - degree. Look as Chinese web site with incorrect chars encoding.


----------



## P Smith

Can't find the original post ...

To keep history of added features: the S2.12 does support connection between h2k and Js over Ethernet instead of coax.

A tip from an installer: before switch to Ethernet cabling, be sure you did finish download S212 and S264 to all your devices.


----------



## P Smith

After installing on top of new CPU's heatsink a small 1" 12VDC fun connected to +5V (it's running very silently) - a temp of CPU dropped to 35C/96F.

PTA method is revealed: h2k writing four separate transport streams into four files (inside of folder PTAT) as four hour segments (5-6-7 GB size) and has special files describing its segmentation [program] to show these in PTA list; when you store some programs, the DVR make a copy selected program(s) to user folder (AV_REQ_HD). 
So, no - it's not whole mux [tp] recorded. Just four separate streams ie programs.


----------



## tcatdbs

Joey crashed last night. Not exactly sure what I was doing, I think browsing with right arrow button. Froze on one channel (playing that channel fine), just lost all control (no guide, no channel changing, no off/on), no effect using buttons on the Joey itself. I left it on all night thinking it would be resolved this AM, not. Unplugged/reboot, works fine now.


----------



## P Smith

tcatdbs said:


> Joey crashed last night. Not exactly sure what I was doing, I think browsing with right arrow button. Froze on one channel (playing that channel fine), just lost all control (no guide, no channel changing, no off/on), no effect using buttons on the Joey itself. I left it on all night thinking it would be resolved this AM, not. Unplugged/reboot, works fine now.


Get a fan or notebook cooler, put it upside down on the cooling mat. See if it will help.


----------



## TheWeave

With the 212/264 software, 2 month old system, I have discovered the "Guide" will show 4 different episode of a series but the description for each episode is the same. And that description will be incorrect for all 4 episodes. This condition also occurs in "my recordings".

My calls to Dish TV have gone unresolved, baffles the engineers.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to the engineers about this issue to determine if this is an isolated or a developing issue. Please let me know. Thanks.



TheWeave said:


> With the 212/264 software, 2 month old system, I have discovered the "Guide" will show 4 different episode of a series but the description for each episode is the same. And that description will be incorrect for all 4 episodes. This condition also occurs in "my recordings".
> 
> My calls to Dish TV have gone unresolved, baffles the engineers.


----------



## 356B

Rumor has it 213/265 rolling perhaps tonight.


----------



## P Smith

Seems to me that parrot can't replicate well what ppl told him .

Last night has been updated only Apps version without changing FW versions: AX040 -> AX044.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Seems to me that parrot can't replicate well what ppl told him .
> 
> Last night has been updated only Apps version without changing FW versions: AX040 -> AX044.


The other is reporting a limited 213.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> The other is reporting a limited 213.


The word "reporting" is not applicable to rumors.


----------



## 356B

http://www.satelliteguys.us/hopper-zone/284013-dual-hopper-intergration-team-summit-19.html

Could be, who knows. !pepsi! Have you no faith?


----------



## dunkonu23

Still 212/264 here.

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Trust to a parrot ? Who putting you down publicly and same time asking you in PM a technical question, what FW in stream ?
If you interesting in the info, just ask here and you will get real facts, not rumors.
Check TiVo thread here for example.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Trust to a parrot ? Who putting you down publicly and same time asking you in PM a technical question, what FW in stream ?
> If you interesting in the info, just ask here and you will get real facts, not rumors.
> Check TiVo thread here for example.


 Look, I don't under stand a thing you are saying. Who is the Parrot, who got put down publicly and who got ask a PM questions, etc.? 
I was just mentioning a report from another Technical media outlet. If that is not allowed or looked down on here from you or others just say so. This exercise in interpreting mixed metaphors is boring...


----------



## P Smith

If you need facts, just ask here what you want to know. 
Instead of pointing to somewhere where is rumors posting.

Like, what FW is spooling ? How many boxes getting gamma SW (for that mentioned S2.13) ? Etc.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> If you need facts, just ask here what you want to know.
> Instead of pointing to somewhere where is rumors posting.
> 
> Like, what FW is spooling ? How many boxes getting gamma SW (for that mentioned S2.13) ? Etc.


 Perhaps I'm in the wrong place....


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> Perhaps I'm in the wrong place....


Nope, you're in right place.

Easy choice: rumors - there, facts - here.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Nope, you're in right place.
> 
> Easy choice: rumors - there, facts - here.


Thank you.


----------



## n-spring

S212/S264: the "percent viewed" with PTAT recordings seems to be wildly inaccurate and broken. If I watch an entire PTAT recording, the percent viewed usually shows something like 5%.


----------



## dunkonu23

It's probably 5 percent of the entire stream. 

Edit

I moved a show off PTAT and watched it in its entirety... it shows only 1 percent watched.

Scott


----------



## Stutz342

If you tip over into the next show, (like into the padding,) then it shows the percentage of that next show. I know this because I discovered that if you skip back a little bit, you will see 99% or 100%.

It would be really usefull if they changed this percentage to be relative to only the indicated show, not the behind-the-scenes timeslot we're in.


----------



## DT32997

Priscilla said:


> Got my new Dish Hopper (and one Joey) yesterday -- love it. But according to their tech chat person there is no way to disable the automatic shut off from lack of activity. I used to leave my old Dish receiver on all day to entertain my parrot. Tech woman says I need to set timers so something happens on the receiver or it will shut off. Seems like that will be a nuisance, recording things I don't want and erasing them. She says you need to change the channel or do something, anything, or it will sleep. Can't teach the parrot to change channels.
> 
> All day today I was outside gardening and every time I came in Sunshine was furious, as she had no TV. Got to go to work tomorrow, so I guess I have to set timers. I've had her since 1988 and she has watched TV her whole life.
> 
> Bummer.


If you go into the Menu, Settings, Updates, you can turn off the inactivity standby on the Hopper and Joeys or change how many hours until standby. You have to do this on each unit.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> Rumor has it 213/265 rolling perhaps tonight.


I see the new FW S2.13/S2.65 at 129W as test spool [ID is ZL*T*D and ZM*T*D], only 300+ devices covered. It has new Java/Apps part [AX047] and new J's [ZNTD], perhaps other changes inside.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> I see the new FW S2.13/S2.65 at 129W as test spool [ID is ZL*T*D and ZM*T*D], only 300+ devices covered. It has new Java/Apps part [AX047] and new J's [ZNTD], perhaps other changes inside.


Good, Should get it in a week or two if history holds.


----------



## James Long

The 300 should be seeing it ... if their machines are off during the feed window.
And if they are not sworn to secretly we'll find out about it.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> Good, Should get it in a week or two if history holds.


It's two weeks since you mentioned it ... marinating it or us ?


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> It's two weeks since you mentioned it ... marinating it or us ?


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.........!pepsi!

Any release notes on 213....? besides the semi Hopper integration.


----------

